# crew and racing



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking to be part a sailing crew in Annapolis. I have a sail boat and I need the experience to feel confident on my boat. I am available evenings and weekends.
If you need my help please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

PJ, you can often get a ride by simply showing up at any yacht club an hour before the races (evenings or weekends) ready to go and asking around. I've seen folks show up wearing a posterboard sign with "NEED A RIDE" on the front and a few words about their experience on the back, and yes, that was for a 3-day race not just a fast evening. (He got the ride, someone always needs crew!)


----------

